# Greetings from Skinny Guy =)



## SixHeads (Dec 22, 2003)

Just wanted to say hi--I've been lurking for a few days reading posts and testimonials and decided I'd sign up.

Yes--I'm a skinny guy... (everyone yells 'how skinny?'--let's just say my wrists measure at 6" and my biceps at 11".  )  Shockingly enough--due to a steady diet of Jack in the Box and Wendys I have somehow ammassed a gut and male breasts.  Even more shocking--I've somehow always been popular throughout grade school and High School.

I'm not interested in getting myself in shape to impress the opposite sex--I'm 24 and very happily married to my incredibly beautiful wife who has expressed that I could have 3 ears and she wouldn't care.  I'm not trying to stop the annoying guys and girls who double-take as we walk around campus--they can get a life or don't for all I care.  I want to do this for myself.  I want to be happy with the way I look--and I am not.

*My goals:*
3 months-- Gain around 20lbs. of muscle mass
6 months-- Make additional gains--but counteract with the occassional week or 2 of aerobic exercise only and cut down on calorie intake
1 year--Just be consistent and happy with my progression.

Let me know if my goals are unrealistic--you would know better then I.

I have my body measurements we took today--not sure if it would be appropriate to post though.

I also plan on picking up some myoplex MRP, Udo's perfect oil blend (read that it was recommended here for EFA) and take multivitamins.  

Any recomendations would be great!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome ! 

Setting goals is importtant.  can't get there if you don't know where you want to go .


----------



## SixHeads (Dec 22, 2003)

I guess I should explain my username:

I'm obsessed with boxing, and though Andrew 'Six Heads' Lewis didn't turn out to be too great a boxer I still think he has the greatest nick.  The story goes, when sparring at a young age, he was just making his opponent look stupid.  The opponents corner asked him what he was doing--why he wasn't hitting the guy and Andrew's opponent said: I'm trying but it's hard to hit a man's head when he has six of them.  Obviously the fight was stopped. =)


----------



## atherjen (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome aboard!  

I might add "3 months-- Gain around 20lbs. of muscle mass" will be pretty difficult!


----------



## MeLo (Dec 23, 2003)

nice to see you! it is possible to gain 20lbs in 3 months provided you eat right and train hard!


----------



## Arnold (Dec 23, 2003)

SixHeads welcome to IM!


----------



## BigBallaGA (Dec 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> Welcome aboard!
> 
> I might add "3 months-- Gain around 20lbs. of muscle mass" will be pretty difficult!




not on his current diet of junk food !!!

5 burgers a day with biggie fries, shakes and whatever else they server at the fast food joints will put 20lbs in 3 months, without a doubt


----------



## SixHeads (Dec 23, 2003)

Typically it's only 1 visit to Jack in the Box -- Ultimate double cheeseburger and large fries--with large coke.  I was on a steady diet of 1 meal a day.

After consulting a doctor about my chest cramps -- we took xrays and an ekg and he said--I needed to expand my chest cavity as it is 'packed' in there.  

20 lbs in 3 months may be a stretch, but it's goal. =)  I'm just starting to work on my eating schedule (got 4 meals down yesterday).  

Take care all.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 23, 2003)

Welcome to IM


----------



## MikeKy (Dec 23, 2003)

Welcome!


----------



## butterfly (Dec 24, 2003)

Welcome


----------



## Pepper (Dec 24, 2003)

Welcome. 20 lbs in 3 months may be aggressive, but you need a goal. Good luck


----------



## Randy (Dec 24, 2003)

Sixheads....

Nice story, and welcome to IM.
Don't want to discourage you, but I think 20 lbs of muscle mass in 3 months is an unrealistic goal unless you are on steroids.  If you were doing steroids,  you may be able to meet that goal.
It is important to set goals, but maybe set them in a bit more of a conservative manner.  This way,  when you meet and or exceed them it will give you more motivation...    So shoot for 5lbs of muscle mass in 3 months .   If you should hit 20 you will be much more stoked .   

I can relate to your junk food frenzy. Living in the heart of the Silicon Valley here in California myself,  it can be like a way of life .   I am still battling my cravings for junk food.  I still fall prey to it though at least once or twice a week.  I just try to eat healthier junk food.  Like now I tend to lean toward the Charbroil Chicken Club at Carls.....They're yummy and still fattening, but at least I am getting some good protein out of it due to the chicken breast.  

Anyway.... Good luck on your goals and welcome to IM once again.  You will find many good people here to support you along the way.


----------



## SixHeads (Dec 24, 2003)

Yeah Randy--I figured since I in the past have only eaten once (maybe twice) a day I'd be gaining 20lbs no matter what. =)  I guess I should ammend it to read 5lbs of muscle mass and 15lbs of weight. =)

Nice to see a fellow Northern Californian...I live 20 mins. from San Francisco...in Orinda.


----------



## Randy (Dec 24, 2003)

Kewl Sixheads.....didn't know you were from California.   I'm from San Jose about 60 minutes from San Francisco.   Small world it is


----------

